

Show HN: Using Twine and Twitter For Ambient Social Invitations - lcusack
http://lcusack.tumblr.com/post/64615306223/using-twine-twitter-for-ambient-social-invitations

======
awaxman11
Great stuff! I've been working on an app to help solve this same problem more
generally. Here is a blog post I wrote talking about the problem from my
perspective [https://medium.com/look-what-i-
made/4e667ad7a098](https://medium.com/look-what-i-made/4e667ad7a098)

------
robbfitzsimmons
This is awesome.

For two years, my roommate and I hosted drinks at our house every Wednesday
night; the effort of continually remembering to add people to an email list +
calling + texting was a drag. We were always trying to find ways to reduce
friction for the event, and a similar setup would have been fun.

